# in bloom?



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Yesterday I noticed a strong smell from the hives. Goldenrod and Spanish neddles haven't started blooming yet, so what could they be bringing in? I'm in NW Florida on the Gulf Coast.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Hopefully is was a good smell and not something funky. Try reverese beelining. See which direction your foragers head off and try to follow them to the nectar source. Also see what color pollen they may be bringing in. Finally, just drive around the area and see if a specific tree or weed is blooming heavily and then look to see if bees are working it.

I saw some early goldenrod in my ditch yesterday.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, very sweet smell. They fly up through the oak tree canopy. I wish I knew where they go after that, but I've never been able to figure it out. Other than the crepe myrtles, I haven't noticed anything. Pollen has been red orange.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

You do know that bees feed on the honeydew produced by the aphids that are found on crepe myrtles? Maybe your, uh, nectar source, is from them?


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

Not sure how I feel about that. At least it isn't comb that I plan to harvest.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think I am ready for honeydew honey yet either. Heck, once I learned that regular honey was bee vomit, it took a while to get over that! (Ok, I'm kidding, I had no problem with the bee vomit thing). Regurgitated aphid butt juice I will pass on that, thank you.


----------

